# Indoor Range Today - 28° Outside



## sniper fire (Dec 20, 2020)

I know this is a hand gun forum, but what I shot today was my H&K MR556. Ohio Armory has a 100 yard indoor range. 100 yards isn't a big task for a rifle with good optics. But it's still fun.

Rapid fire you can hold a decent pattern with this rifle. It's so heavy it doesn't recoil that much.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool. Congrats. Nice gun!


----------



## sniper fire (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks, yes it is a nice firearm. If you miss your shot, it isn't the guns fault.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Back before I had neck issues, I considered one, but went with a SCAR 16S instead.

I had to sell it, but I miss it.


----------



## sniper fire (Dec 20, 2020)

You can't go wrong with SCAR either.

I wasn't even in the market at the time I bought the H&K. A buddy sent me an ad from Florida Gun Exchange. They had the H&K MR556, an H&K VP9, and an Italian heavy duty case for $2,499. I really doubted it was true, so I called them, it was true. So I ordered the set. This was 18 months ago, and the MR556 retailed for about $3,399 by it's self. Times changes quick in firearms demand since then.

I'd like to see more deals like this again.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

sniper fire said:


> You can't go wrong with SCAR either.
> 
> I wasn't even in the market at the time I bought the H&K. A buddy sent me an ad from Florida Gun Exchange. They had the H&K MR556, an H&K VP9, and an Italian heavy duty case for $2,499. I really doubted it was true, so I called them, it was true. So I ordered the set. This was 18 months ago, and the MR556 retailed for about $3,399 by it's self. Times changes quick in firearms demand since then.
> 
> ...


One hell of a deal right there!


----------



## sniper fire (Dec 20, 2020)

berettatoter said:


> One hell of a deal right there!


Yes it was. When I ordered by phone I asked them about the deal. He said it was an H&K promo, and not their stores. My guess is they had an abundance of MR556 rifles to move.


----------

